# Holga 3D questions - new to film



## casch (May 1, 2014)

I am also in a similar situation. I will be ordering the holga 120 3d with flash. I am very new to wet film so excuse me if i say something wrong. I'm just looking to take some fun amateur 3d photos.
Should I use 120 slide film? Ive only seen it in ISO 100,  does it  come in an ISO of 400? 
What does that film speed mean with the flash of this camera? When I use the flash, can I just point and click? Is it better to not use a flash and set it on a tripod then figure how long I need to keep the shutter open for ISO 100 (depending on how well lit the area is)?
If I use regular 120 print film, I've heard that 400 is more forgiving. At that point I think I need to use the Print/slide viewer vs the slide viewer.
How should the film be processed and developed and at what size?


----------



## gsgary (May 18, 2014)

I would not use slide in one of those cameras exposure has to be very good with slide just get some cheap colour negative to start with


----------

